# single theraband gold



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

do tapered single theraband gold produce enough power to hunt small game rabbit and the like?I so much more accurate with single bands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... no problem. Have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes they do buddy.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Certainly, mate.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Single 25-20 ..... plenty power with 9.5mm steel


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Singles no problem, imo 9.5 steel is too light.


----------

